# 1/5 Scale Spitfire



## beaupower32 (Jan 11, 2010)

I found this spitfire, how cool is this. 

















































> If anyone asked me why I set to build a Spitfire in one-fifth scale, and detailed to the last rivet and fastener, I would probably be hard-pushed for a practical or even sensible answer. Perhaps the closest I can get is that since a small child I have been awe inspired by R. J. Mitchell’s elliptical winged masterpiece, and that to build a small replica is the closest I will ever aspire to possession.
> 
> The job took me well over eleven years, during which there were times I very nearly came to giving the project up for lost. The sheer amount of work involved, countless hours, proved almost too much, were it not for a serendipitous encounter at my flying club in Cambridge with Dr Michael Fopp, Director General of the Royal Air Force Museum in England.
> 
> ...



Model, Images and Text Copyright © 2006 by David Glen


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2010)

It's a beaut! Matt posted this some time back, and I believe the model is now on permament display in the RAF Museum, Hendon, UK.


----------



## Geedee (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, it is indeed taking pride of place in the entrance foyer at Hendon. It is a fantastic piece of work. Now if only we could persuade the owner to fit a 1/5 Merlin that runs (yes there is at least one that works !) that would be without doubt the best R/C model ever built !!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 11, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Yup, it is indeed taking pride of place in the entrance foyer at Hendon. It is a fantastic piece of work. Now if only we could persuade the owner to fit a 1/5 Merlin that runs (yes there is at least one that works !) that would be without doubt the best R/C model ever built !!



Add to that some 20mm paintball cannons, then you would have the ultimate R/C Spit


----------



## piet (Jan 11, 2010)

8)Uber cool


----------

